# NO Xplode Induced Kidney Failure



## kidneyfailure (Nov 25, 2009)

I think five days in a hospital and the most intense pain I've ever felt is enough for me to stop supplementing altogether.  My kidneys will never be the same and I would recommend anyone using to stop.  And I used these products for five years so this is not a first time supplementer.  I honestly didn't think I was going to survive, and the doctors were not sure either.  Never again.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes ok. We will all stop cause some random person mentioned that a supp will give them kidney failure.  Had to be the supp.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2009)

that's it, I am done, closing down IronMagLabs too, supplements are from the devil!


----------



## kidneyfailure (Nov 25, 2009)

I was trying to inform you, I could give a crap less if you continue to use it or not.  I don't care, I just thought I would tell you what happened to me.   Yes, it was the supplement.  Have you ever heard of a kidney biopsy?  You should read into it.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 25, 2009)

yes i have heard of a renal biopsy. why dont you tell me what the pathology was on yours?
and just what exactly did the NOxplode do? and why were you taking something that's worthless in the first place?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 25, 2009)

Member formally known as prince, you are at fault for his kidney failure indirectly.  You should be ashamed of yourself.  

BTW, im suing the sun for skin cancer.  Who is with me on this.


----------



## kidneyfailure (Nov 26, 2009)

Did I say anything about supplements being the devil?  Did I mention you should sue the sun for skin cancer?  The ignorance of all these comments is record breaking.  I just figured I would tell what happened to me.  I took under the recommended serving, one scoop per workout as opposed to two.  I used the product for years without problem.
  Judging by the responses I am receiving, it resonates my opinions on this matter years ago.  But for what I went through, my, "Opinions," changed very quickly.  Thanks, I won't bother the Nitric Oxide followers again.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2009)

There is no way to prove that NO caused your kidney issues.  That is the point.

I don't use NO products.  I don't care to. and don't see the benefit from them.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 26, 2009)

urbanski said:


> yes i have heard of a renal biopsy. why dont you tell me what the pathology was on yours?
> and just what exactly did the NOxplode do? and why were you taking something that's worthless in the first place?





kidneyfailure said:


> Did I say anything about supplements being the devil?  Did I mention you should sue the sun for skin cancer?  The ignorance of all these comments is record breaking.  I just figured I would tell what happened to me.  I took under the recommended serving, one scoop per workout as opposed to two.  I used the product for years without problem.
> Judging by the responses I am receiving, it resonates my opinions on this matter years ago.  But for what I went through, my, "Opinions," changed very quickly.  Thanks, I won't bother the Nitric Oxide followers again.




you didnt answer my questions. were they too hard for you? am I one of those "ignorant" posters? did i come off as an NO follower? 

hey why dont you tell us what you diagnosis is, what your biopsy showed (was it US or CT guided?), and just exactly how a NO product caused the "damage"...instead of blowing me off again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 26, 2009)

haha.

your name is kidneyfailure?


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 26, 2009)

this is almost funny to me... because the recommended serving size is not 2 scoops


it is
1-3 scoops
not to exceed 3 scoops in a 24 hour period...



could this possibly be iron mags first "anti-spam"
where the proprietor of a company registers, and slams a product...

im waiting for our first "anti spammer-subsequent spammer" where our first "subsequent spammer" registers and makes their first post to inform us all of a kidney safe preworkout supp....

whos following me here?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2009)

kidneyfailure said:


> I was trying to inform you, I could give a crap less if you continue to use it or not.  I don't care, I just thought I would tell you what happened to me.   Yes, it was the supplement.  Have you ever heard of a kidney biopsy?  You should read into it.



I don't doubt you had kidney failure, nor do I doubt it being partially caused by the supplements you were using, however chances are there were many other contributing factors, one could have been genetics. Many people die every year from using OTC drugs like Aspirin and Tylenol, but that is no reason to go around bashing these products. Not to mention the number of people that decide to abuse drugs like alcohol and die every year from Cirrhosis. Some people are more susceptible to organ failures, disease, etc. than others, and some just plain abuse things that they shouldn't. 

As you were asked before in this thread I too would like to know the exact details of your kidney failure, can't you provide this for us to support your product bashing? Did your doctor directly correlate something in this product that lead to the kidney problems, or was it just speculation?


----------



## Cincimanatti (Nov 26, 2009)

Pease show proof of your claims. If true you could sue. I have been taking explode since it first came out. Your doctor probably thinks whey has dbol in it to. Just because they have a piece of paper saying they know what they are talking about does not mean that they do.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just diagnosed with diabetes and it was from powdered gatorade.  That has been the only change in my diet within the last two months before i started getting really ill.  Here is a sample of my diet

Breakfast
5 x almond joy
3 x snickers
2 x milky way
3 x diet soda(im watching my figure)

Lunch
2 x fruity pebbles with low fat milk
6 x waffles with 2 cups of syrup

Dinner
5 x Push pops
3 x oreo cookies
6 x sugar cubes
and i started with two glasses of gatorade mixed.

My meals havent changed in over 10 years but once i added gatorade i was diagnosed with diabetes, therefore i conclude that gatorade gives people diabetes.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## suprfast (Nov 26, 2009)

A DR is not a nutritionist.  I wouldnt believe most doctors when they tell me what to eat and what not to eat because they are most likely OUT OF SHAPE.  I remember seeing a book by DR PHIL, here ill just get the picture







Am i supposed to take advice from someone out of shape and overweight or has people in our country become so accustomed to being fat that overweight is the new healthy.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 26, 2009)

kidneyfailure said:


> I was trying to inform you, I could give a crap less if you continue to use it or not.  I don't care, I just thought I would tell you what happened to me.   Yes, it was the supplement.  Have you ever heard of a kidney biopsy?  You should read into it.



I wish you would have died in the hospital.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 27, 2009)

hey Robert.....time for a thread title change to "Fail"


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 27, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I was just diagnosed with diabetes and it was from powdered gatorade.  That has been the only change in my diet within the last two months before i started getting really ill.  Here is a sample of my diet
> 
> Breakfast
> 5 x almond joy
> ...




your diet seems high in saturated fat...

you should consider skim milk and maybe just use a sugary replacement for those chocolate bars....

everyone knows dietary fat is the cause of body fat...
carbs are the answer, they will give you more energy for your long days


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 27, 2009)

no-explode made me my friend gay!  serious


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

I think he bought the LOAD-EXPLODE.  No explode has been hetero certified


----------



## T_man (Nov 28, 2009)

suprfast said:


> A DR is not a nutritionist.  I wouldnt believe most doctors when they tell me what to eat and what not to eat because they are most likely OUT OF SHAPE.  I remember seeing a book by DR PHIL, here ill just get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I wanna look like him some day


----------



## KelJu (Nov 28, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I was just diagnosed with diabetes and it was from powdered gatorade.  That has been the only change in my diet within the last two months before i started getting really ill.  Here is a sample of my diet
> 
> Breakfast
> 5 x almond joy
> ...




 

That's awesome!


Hey Rob, can you go into the database and change is name to just failure.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 28, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## urbanski (Nov 28, 2009)

well despite the OP being a total failure who won't give us details, i spent some time at PubMed and other abstract search engines. I found 2 articles saying NOx can decrease urine output and 2 saying it causes a mild diuresis. Theoretically NOx can relax smooth muscle, and decrease flow through the glomeruli but the only article I could find that addressed NOx and acute renal failure was here
Mary Ann Liebert, Inc. - Antioxidants & Redox Signaling - 4(6):925
and it costs money to view. 
Adding the scant literature to the fact I've never heard of it, i think the OP is you know what. 
Oh and besides, for a case of acute renal failure you NEVER to a renal biposy. If he had acute on chronic failure, and had no known diagnosis for the chronic, you could do one. But not for acute. You just supportively manage it. 

So yeah Robert...fail is the keyword here.


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, I started hitting multi-quote but I would have just quoted the whole damned thread! This was AWESOME!


----------

